# Speed Shooting and Reloading...



## Cruentus (Nov 13, 2007)

Just thinking about this of late.

Here are some cool clips:

Travis Tomasie reloading (I believe he is on the army shooting team or something like that):






Jerry Mucilek world record holder:






Speed reload race (these guys are pretty good):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJXNPo5krvw&NR=1

And whoever this guy is, he's using a single action and is damned fast (don't know if he hit anything though):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNfv1BeNVhg&NR=1

Don't know this guy either; supposedly an "amature." But he did pretty damn good it looks like. I threw this one in because it looks like a fun exercise.


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 14, 2007)

One more and I'm going to bed:






One thing, if yall notice, that in some of these clips the video is actually too slow (not enough frames) to capture how fast the shooter is actually shooting and reloading. That is why you see and hear distortions.


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 14, 2007)

O.K....ONE MORE, then I am SERIOUSLY going to bed this time! :lol:

This cowboy action shooting stuff is pretty impressive. I'm busy training for other more pertinent stuff right now, but boy does that look like a fun thing to get into:


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 14, 2007)

Great speed, indeed.  Even Bob Munden would be raising an eyebrow at that.  

Cowboy action shooting is always a load of fun.  Even if you don't have all of the equipment, some of the shooters at the local competitions are usually willing to help you out with that, until you get your own.  Either that, or they love showing off their possessions!

Seriously, though, the cowboy action shooters have always been a friendly lot of folks, and the competition that I went to was a load of fun, even if I placed dead last overall.  They certainly got a good laugh out of one of their buddies, when he finished behind me in one stage.  

One of these days, when I have the money to spare, I'll delve much more deeply into this sport.


----------

